# Lake Huron Campground



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

We're headed to Lake Huron Campground, has anyone been there? It just opened last year and I'd like some feedback.

Thanks,

Dawn


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Haven't ventured there but when you go have a safe and great trip........

Bob


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Thanks! Hopefully we'll have a really good experience!!

Dawn


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I've driven by it several times as it was being "created" and soon after it opened. Let us know how you like it. I have family in the Thumb and love the Port Sanilac area.


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

We were there a couple of weeks ago and really enjoyed our stay. The staff is very helpful ,the facilities are clean and there are plenty of activities at the campground. We`ll be going back again.


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Thank you so much!! We can't wait to go.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Did you go yet?

My sister was booked to go last year when it opened...
She decided not to go after all because of the lack of shade.
The heat came fast last year and it was HOT! 
Although she took a drive through and LOVED the place
the trees being just too immature and not offering
enough shade... she decided not to go.

Considering the weather in Michigan right now
I don't think "shade" will be an issue for you.
How big of a fire to keep warm by might be!









One of our friends went with his family last year 
and had a wonderful time. He will be going back!
He went late summer/early fall and the shade was
not an issue for him.

Let us know how you liked it and post pictures!
MaeJae


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

We're home, the campground was great. No shade, but it was still really nice. The kids loved the pool, George and I fished, he caught a good size pike and I caught a good size unknown fish.

We were surprised that the camp store was reasonably priced. We had the pizza and breadsticks for dinner one night and it wasn't bad. The Beach grill needs some work, the food wasn't the greatest, but their hot pretzels were good.

The staff was really nice and everything was clean. They do not have city water, it's sulfur water. It was completely packed for the holiday weekend, but by Tuesday afternoon, it was mostly empty and really quiet.

There isn't much to do outside of the campground. We took the kids to a Drive-in movie, they had a blast (don't waste your money to see Wall-e). We also went down to Lexington, it's a cute little town with some neat little shops. Our DD was in love with Wimpy's Place a little burger shop (diner) The food was good and not too overly priced.

We will be going back, we just want to try and time it so we don't hit the Blue Water Bridge traffic - It took us 3 hours going and just under 2 coming home.

We counted at least 7 outbacks there, most we've seen at one time.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mgoblue26rs said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We're home, the campground was great. No shade, but it was still really nice. The kids loved the pool, George and I fished, he caught a good size pike and I caught a good size *unknown fish*.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear you had a good time!!!

Maybe if you post a picture of the fish(if you have one) someone here could tell you what it was...

What is the "Beach Grill" ?

Ahhhh...well water, gotta love it... NOT!

That Drive-In is one of only a few left in MI

As far as traffic... If you let us know where you are coming from (94) (69) whatever
I am sure we could re-direct you around that nasty traffic next time!

Post some pictures if you have any...

MaeJae


----------



## mgoblue26rs (May 22, 2007)

The beach grill is right next to the pool, they serve burgers, dogs, fries, chicken strips, and other stuff and they bring it to you pool side. The prices weren't bad $5 for a burger and fries, it's only open on the weekends. We got pictures of the fish we caught on our cell phones. As soon as DH downloads them, I'll have him post them.


----------



## 4 Outbackers (Mar 5, 2008)

We are headed back the weekend of aug. 15-17. Was able to get a site on the waterfront,the kids are looking forward to fishing.Hopefully the weather will hold out. Glad to here you enjoyed your stay, I agree more trees would be nice. It will take a while for their plantings to mature.
Steve.


----------

